
Guy Who Pretended to Have Coronavirus on a Plane Did It for the 'Gram - nbrempel
https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/m7q753/guy-who-pretended-to-have-coronavirus-on-a-plane-did-it-for-the-gram
======
RobRivera
I often find that in situations where someone does something extremely harmful
with the explicit purpose of generating publicity, the appropriate response is
to NOT award publicity.

~~~
ahartmetz
Terrorism is actually one such thing. Good thing that the post-911 age of
"terrorism" as justification for everything is mostly over.

------
lasky
He should comp the passengers and airline for the damages he caused them and
they should all share in any material gain he gets out of this stunt that they
suffered for.

~~~
topmonk
He raised awareness, though. That's better than all the governments and news
media organizations of the world ignoring it. If he should comp people for his
actions, what about them?

------
jackhalford
This is typically an incident where it is useful to apply Hanlon's razor [1]
in order to understand this person's motivations: "Never attribute to malice
that which can be explained bu stupidity"

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlon's_razor](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlon's_razor)

